# K2i With A LARGE Archive



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone else had this problem and if the "solution" provided by Kindle CS really would help or not. See, I've amassed a very large collection of Kindle ebooks, +7,000. I've got an addiction, I know, LOL!  My K2i has been working just fine until a year or so ago.  Now it's constantly tempermental and freezes until it does an soft reset. Sometimes if I push buttons too fast or when I try to access my large achieve...and on some occasions it just does a soft reset on it's own. As of last year, I have not been able to access my entire archive items unless I go online to my MYC page thru my computer. Now, I don't mind doing that, but it's the constant freezing and sudden soft restarts that are getting on my nerves.  I've spoken with multiple people at Kindle CS from tech support to regular CS, and no one can seem to figure out what it wrong. My software is updated and I have plenty of memory left in my Kindle itself...and there has been no physical damage to the device as it looks brand new.  I think it's something with my large archives, but surely other people besides me, have large archives too and they aren't even on my device but in the cloud.  All Kindle CS can come up with was a complete hard reset, which I did, but even downloading a lot less ebooks than before didn't fix the problem.  Then they suggested a new Kindle would probably handle it better?  I'm not sure how, but that's their last suggestion.  So I'm tempted to purchase the new Voyage, but my fear is that it will not help my resetting and freezing issues.  Anyone have any suggestions?  I LOVE my K2i dearly as it's been with me EVERYWHERE, but these issues are driving me nuts as it now expanded to not syncing my Kindle apps on my iPod and iPad properly by skipping pages or not at all.

Thanks.

Tris


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

How old is your K2?


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> How old is your K2?


cinisajoy,

It's about 4 or 5 years old. I've had it since they first came out.

Tris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tris said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone else had this problem and if the "solution" provided by Kindle CS really would help or not. See, I've amassed a very large collection of Kindle ebooks, +7,000. I've got an addiction, I know, LOL!  My K2i has been working just fine until a year or so ago. Now it's constantly tempermental and freezes until it does an soft reset. Sometimes if I push buttons too fast or when I try to access my large achieve...and on some occasions it just does a soft reset on it's own. As of last year, I have not been able to access my entire archive items unless I go online to my MYC page thru my computer. Now, I don't mind doing that, but it's the constant freezing and sudden soft restarts that are getting on my nerves. I've spoken with multiple people at Kindle CS from tech support to regular CS, and no one can seem to figure out what it wrong. My software is updated and I have plenty of memory left in my Kindle itself...and there has been no physical damage to the device as it looks brand new. I think it's something with my large archives, but surely other people besides me, have large archives too and they aren't even on my device but in the cloud. All Kindle CS can come up with was a complete hard reset, which I did, but even downloading a lot less ebooks than before didn't fix the problem. Then they suggested a new Kindle would probably handle it better? I'm not sure how, but that's their last suggestion. So I'm tempted to purchase the new Voyage, but my fear is that it will not help my resetting and freezing issues. Anyone have any suggestions? I LOVE my K2i dearly as it's been with me EVERYWHERE, but these issues are driving me nuts as it now expanded to not syncing my Kindle apps on my iPod and iPad properly by skipping pages or not at all.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tris


Hey, Tris--

when you say a complete hard reset--do you mean a return to factory settings?

Betsy


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Betsy,

You are correct, it was "return to factory settings".

Tris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm....  I have heard of people with extremely large libraries encountering problems.  I "only" have about 3000 books in my library.

Perhaps one of our members with a huge library will weigh in.

Betsy


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm hoping so, Betsy! I disconnected my cable TV last year, and had a lot more time for reading. From then on, I just couldn't help it...I'm guilty of downloading free books.  Though I do wonder if MYC counts expired library ebooks in the count as well as they keep showing up in my list of books. I know I downloaded a lot from my local library but they are nearly all expired now.

Either way, my current Kindle doesn't seem to like it. *sigh*  Even my old KK has a hard time when I try to access my archives, but it doesn't do nearly half as many resets as my K2i does.

I would really like to avoid going thru my archives and permenantly deleting books.  I've owned Kindles since they first came out, so I would think Amazon would notice that some people have large archives...larger than mine!

Bad thing, I just purchased 4 ebooks off of the Kindle store tonight too. Ugh, it's a sickness...but they were SO cheap! 

Tris


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My library is only around 2500 and I've not experienced the problems you describe.

I did encounter sluggish response in both my original kindle (purchased July 200 and my keyboard kindle (purchased August 2010) when the number of books actually on the device got quite large. So I'm guessing that's at least part of the problem.

Also, the 2nd Gen kindle is definitely older technology.  Seriously older. The new kindles have better screens, better processors, and are designed to integrate more efficiently with your library in the cloud. Plus if you've been using it as much as you say, it could just be sort of worn out.   A new device probably really is the best solution. Some were on sale on Friday -- might go back on sale again before the end of the year. 

FWIW, 7000 is the largest collection anyone here has admitted to, so I do think you're rather an outlier in that sense!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann, I remember a member posting who had upwards of 7000 books who did describe sluggishness Tris describes...just can't remember who it was.  Definitely the high end of our membership, but it's been reported before.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is not the thread I was thinking of, but I did find this from 2012



DreamWeaver said:


> Does your SIL have a very large ebook library? If so, that _could_ be the problem, whether all the ebooks are downloaded to her Kindle or only archived at Amazon. I hope it's okay to post a link to a thread at another ebook forum that discusses the issue: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173620.
> 
> Please let us know if you find a solution to the problem!


The thread on mobileread suggests turning off synching, I think....and only having the connection live when something needs to be downloaded.

Of course, a new Kindle is a beautiful thing... 

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

There is one with 72,000.    I am one of the 7000 club.    I have no problems with my kindles being slow.  Now if I search the archives,  it does take a couple of minutes or more because it has to look through so many.  
Is it slow all the time or just when you access the archives?


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Really? Is it really that big? I mean I've just been reading a lot since I obtained my very first KK. Now I'm a bit embarrassed...oh geez...*blush* But like I said, I don't know how accurate that number is with all of my expired Overdrive items included in the list.

I understand that it would be a bit slow as I puruse my device content, but the constant restarts are the main annoyance. I usually keep my wifi off to extend my battery life as much as possible. If I do turn it on, it's usually to download something really quick (sent from my computer via Kindle store online) or when I'm plugged into during a recharge (usually overnight).  Most of my Kindle transfers are done by connecting my Kindle thru the USB port on my computer because it cannot automatically download by WiFi (old tech). 

Page turns work great (unless you rapidly push the button, then it wants to do a soft reset), but when I try to underline items it starts to deplete my batter pretty quickly.  I can't underline more than one part of a passage or else it freezes for a 1-3 minutes.  Trick is to underline, keep reading a few pages and then I can easily underline again...like I said it's been a bit of a tempermental device.  Now it could be because it's just old.

I know I should upgrade now as things gotten better and I can't access nearly half of the new programs now, but I was hoping to extend the life of my K2i, my ever constant companion.  

I tried Googling my issue and seems that some people are having issues with their archives, but the number seems to range from 2,500 to +7,000.  I've read that some had over 20,000 items! There doesn't seem to be any real answer, but some are snarking at the idea of having to go thru their entire MYC (which takes a while for them to load on the website) and having to physically delete.  I'm thinking there must be a better way.  

Buying a new Kindle isn't always financially possible for me, the only way I can upgrade now is that I've saved up some Amazon gift cards through the years.  I want the new Voyage but need the 3G as I'm always taking my Kindle with me (even though I know I most likely will not use it) and want it without special offers.  My fear is that even with a new device, it will still have the same issues before.

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh I forgot to add, my Kindle apps work perfectly well, even though they are outdated as well because my iPod and iPad are from 2010.  Too old to be updated as of a year or 2 ago.

Tris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The K2i as a device is quite long in the tooth....

Have you checked to see if Amazon will give you any credit towards a new one.  Sometimes they do. 

Betsy


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The K2i as a device is quite long in the tooth....
> 
> Have you checked to see if Amazon will give you any credit towards a new one. Sometimes they do.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah...but it's been working so well, until a year ago.  I did pull the trigger and got a Voyage and case just a minute or so ago. The Kindle CS guy I spoke with (I had a question on how quickly the amount would be deducted from my Amazon gift cards), said that it might still be possible for me to send my "buddy" back, but I can't because 1) I had an author sign the back of my Kindle (it covers half of the backside) and 2) I'm kinda sentimental about it.  Plus, he did mention that due to the age, it was a higher chance that I can't get any value from it. I could always use it as a somewhat back up. I took a lot of the dust off of my KK and still able to use it...even though that is REALLY old, slow, and tempermental too. 

Yet no one knows what's wrong. Kindle CS always wants to try and help me figure it out, but dead ends. Besides this whole archives mess nothing is really wrong with the K2i. I've gotten used to the slow response but I think it's because of my archives. I can work around my archives mess, but it's when it keeps causing it to restart in the middle of a book or when I'm searching for content on the device itself that makes it hard. I don't mind that I need to have a book light (gotten A LOT easier with a book light adapter--I LOVE to read in my bed) or that my font size is a bit blurred (I read on the smallest font size available). So the page turn buttons make a loud click when I push them (I live by myself and no one seems to mind when I have to share a temporary living space) and my little joystick is still very responsive.  Though did laugh when my cousin, Gene (who JUST bought a PW2 after asking me about it during Thanksgiving), tried swiping my screen like it was a touchscreen.  Sorry, but touchscreens (even on newer devices) only work 50% (at the most) for me, so I'm happy that I have some page turn "buttons" on the Voyage.

My K2i has and is well loved.  Kind of bittersweet to upgrade. 

Tris


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

You are going to love the Voyage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tris said:


> Yeah...but it's been working so well, until a year ago.  I did pull the trigger and got a Voyage and case just a minute or so ago. The Kindle CS guy I spoke with (I had a question on how quickly the amount would be deducted from my Amazon gift cards), said that it might still be possible for me to send my "buddy" back, but I can't because 1) I had an author sign the back of my Kindle (it covers half of the backside) and 2) I'm kinda sentimental about it.  Plus, he did mention that due to the age, it was a higher chance that I can't get any value from it. I could always use it as a somewhat back up. I took a lot of the dust off of my KK and still able to use it...even though that is REALLY old, slow, and tempermental too.
> 
> Yet no one knows what's wrong. Kindle CS always wants to try and help me figure it out, but dead ends. Besides this whole archives mess nothing is really wrong with the K2i. I've gotten used to the slow response but I think it's because of my archives. I can work around my archives mess, but it's when it keeps causing it to restart in the middle of a book or when I'm searching for content on the device itself that makes it hard. I don't mind that I need to have a book light (gotten A LOT easier with a book light adapter--I LOVE to read in my bed) or that my font size is a bit blurred (I read on the smallest font size available). So the page turn buttons make a loud click when I push them (I live by myself and no one seems to mind when I have to share a temporary living space) and my little joystick is still very responsive.  Though did laugh when my cousin, Gene (who JUST bought a PW2 after asking me about it during Thanksgiving), tried swiping my screen like it was a touchscreen.  Sorry, but touchscreens (even on newer devices) only work 50% (at the most) for me, so I'm happy that I have some page turn "buttons" on the Voyage.
> 
> ...


Your K2i can be your backup Kindle....it's good to have a backup....

Betsy


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I definetly agree with you Betsy, only I wish it wouldn't restart on me so much. With the 3G turned off, it's not as bad than when it's turned on. 

Kathy, I am thinking that I will really enjoy the Voyage. Though I'm trying not to get too excited over it, just incase.  

Still crossing my fingers hoping that this might help with my constant Kindle restarts!  I just want to get this issue resolved once and for all, or at the very least find out exactly what it wrong with my Kindle.  Amazon is not willing to admit that it is due to my large archive but something else, but I don't know what else it could be.  When I bring it up, their response is usually: "Hmmm, perhaps..."  Some people online are angry stating that Amazon is not addressing the problem and quietly letting it slide.  Now I can't say if this is true or not, but I am more cautious, myself, of what ebooks I purchase (free or not)...thinking about this "glass ceiling".

Tris


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Tris,
I would say age of the device.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Just wanted to give people a quick update while I'm totally gushing about my new Kindle Voyage. Huzzah, the archives doesn't seem to crash it! Mind you it is a bit sluggish going thru it with a minor freeze in the beginning...though it did turn out that I have WAY more in my archive than I guess your average Kindle owner and way more than I thought I initially had!  So far, so good, and I'm very happy as I begin to use this new device.

Tris


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Do we want to know how big?


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

cinsajoy,

Ha-ha, now I'm embarrassed.  

Tris


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I am a little bit late to this discussion.  I have removed all but a couple hundred actual eBooks on each of all my four Kindle Keyboard 3 units. Did the same with my Kindle DX.  Now they don't freeze up all of the time.  It was a constant problem with the over 400 books I was trying to keep on each of the readers.  My archives list over 5,000 ebooks due to my constant buying of free books, but all are stored in the cloud.  I think my problems are now solved. Sure didn't want to buy one of the newest readers.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> I am a little bit late to this discussion. I have removed all but a couple hundred actual eBooks on each of all my four Kindle Keyboard 3 units. Did the same with my Kindle DX. Now they don't freeze up all of the time. It was a constant problem with the over 400 books I was trying to keep on each of the readers. My archives list over 5,000 ebooks due to my constant buying of free books, but all are stored in the cloud. I think my problems are now solved. Sure didn't want to buy one of the newest readers.


That's great it works for you luvshihtzu! Unfortunately, for me, that didn't work. Initially I tried doing what you did as I don't want a cluttered Kindle. However, my old K2 still did not like it and every time the 3G was turned on, it crashed MORE frequently because it would try to reach the number that is actually in my archives/cloud...not even including trying to access it from the device itself. *shrug* I recently did a bit deletion of old preview chapters and samples from my cloud and some unwanted books...it has helped a TINY bit. Now I'm trying to delete the library books from my cloud (I've got A LOT) and see how much that helps.

Tris


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Tris, 
I also keep my 3G and Wi-Fi turned off except when actually adding a book.  I also check to see if any of the books are stuck "indexing".  That can cause battery drainage and rebooting.  To find which books are still indexing, type in xxyyzz into Search and see if anything pops up. Remove them and see if that helps.  I also removed most of the games I had installed on my reader units.  My readers are so much perkier now.
Pat M.


----------

